# NCEES solutions manual allowed in California PE Mech Exam



## karmavatar (Oct 15, 2014)

All,

Do they allow NCEES solutions in the examination hall in California PE Mechanical Exam.

I am in hurry and I couldn't find a post discussing about this. If answered in another post, please direct.

Thank you


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Oct 15, 2014)

Wouldn't it be easier for you to call your state board and then post the response here to help everyone?


----------



## karmavatar (Oct 15, 2014)

I emailed and called the CA state board but they referred me to NCEES. I went on online chat with NCEES and they said solution manuals are allowed.

Thank you


----------



## SNAPE/SMOTT PE (Oct 15, 2014)

Same thing when I asked about having notes in pencil. Texas board referred me to NCEES, who told me to highlight my pencil notes.


----------

